# E-Plan muss geliefert werden?



## Elektriko (14 April 2022)

Guten Morgen,
muss den E-Plan bzw. Stückliste mit der Maschine/Anlage geliefert werden? Ich glaube nicht, aber bin nicht 100% sicher (Dokumentation mit der Info wäre es sehr hilfreich)
Danke
Gruß


----------



## konstruktion-stz (14 April 2022)

Guten Morgen,
mit der Maschine/Anlage muss die Betriebsanleitung und die CE-Konformitätserklärung ausgeliefert werden.
Der E-Plan und die Stücklisten bleiben in der Regel beim Hersteller.
Wenn im Lastenheft steht, dass der Kunde den E-Plan haben möchte und dies so festgelegt ist, dann musst du ihn mit ausliefern.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Elektriko (14 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> mit der Maschine/Anlage muss die Betriebsanleitung und die CE-Konformitätserklärung ausgeliefert werden.
> Der E-Plan und die Stücklisten bleiben in der Regel beim Hersteller.
> Wenn im Lastenheft steht, dass der Kunde den E-Plan haben möchte und dies so festgelegt ist, dann musst du ihn mit ausliefern.
> Gruß Jürgen


Danke Dir


----------



## PeterK1981 (14 April 2022)

Ich denke, darum kann man sich streiten. Laut Maschinenrichtlinie muss die Betriebsanleitung unter anderem folgendes enthalten:

_die für Verwendung, Wartung und Instandsetzung der Maschine und zur Überprüfung ihres ordnungsgemäßen Funktionierens erforderlichen Zeichnungen, Schaltpläne, Beschreibungen und Erläuterungen;
Anleitungen zur Montage, zum Aufbau und zum Anschluss der Maschine, einschließlich der Zeichnungen, Schaltpläne und der Befestigungen, sowie Angabe des Maschinengestells oder der Anlage, auf das bzw. in die die Maschine montiert werden soll;
Spezifikationen der zu verwendenden Ersatzteile, wenn diese sich auf die Sicherheit und Gesundheit des Bedienungspersonals auswirken;_

Insbesondere bei der Instandsetzung oder auch der Spezifikationen (und Anschlüsse) der sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteile sind die Schaltpläne relevant.


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2022)

Ohne Schaltplan haben wir noch nie eine Maschine ausgeliefert, das nimmt uns keiner ab.


----------



## Elektriko (14 April 2022)

Aber Schaltplan und E-Plan sind in diesem Fall die gleiche Sache? Oder Schaltplan ist "nur" ein "Steuerungsplan".


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (14 April 2022)

Eine Industriemaschine ohne Schaltplan auszuliefern geht gar nicht und entspricht auch nicht der Maschinenrichtlinie.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (14 April 2022)

Schaltplan = Elektroplan, Hydraulikplan, Pneumatikplan, etc.


----------



## guenni (14 April 2022)

Der Schaltplan als PDF wird immer mit dem Schaltschrank ausgeliefert. Wenn das ZW1 File (EPLAN) in der Bestellung mit bestellt wurde
wird dieses nach Bereinigung der Rotkorrektur mit der Enddokumenation ausgehändigt.

So kenne ich das.


----------



## PeterK1981 (14 April 2022)

Weiterhin ergibt sich das auch aus Kapitel 17 der EN 60204-1, welche auch unter der MRL harmonisiert ist.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2022)

Sicherheitsschwalbe schrieb:


> Eine Industriemaschine ohne Schaltplan auszuliefern geht gar nicht und entspricht auch nicht der Maschinenrichtlinie.


Nicht unbedingt

Wir hatten vor Jahren Probleme mit einem Lieferanten.
Er hat eine Anlage nur mit Anschlussplänen und Verschleißteil / Ersatzteilliste ausgeliefert.
Seine Aussage:
Zum Betreiben und Warten seiner Anlage sind keine vollständigen Pläne notwendig.
Der Betreiber (Kunde) darf / kann nur einfache Arbeiten (Filterwechsel, Schmieren, ...) ausführen.
Für weitergehende Arbeiten ist der Kunde schlichtweg nicht qualifiziert.

Man konnte sich damals mit dem Lieferanten nicht einigen.

Als Folge haben wir unsere Liefervorgaben und Einkaufsbedingungen viel genauer gefasst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2022)

Für mich hört sich das so an, als wenn nur schlechtes
Tuschegekritzel oder garnicht vorhanden ist, ansonsten sehe
ich keinen Grund einen Schalplan nicht auszuliefern. 
Oder ist es eine Raketentechnik die da gezeichnet ist?


----------



## Elektriko (14 April 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Weiterhin ergibt sich das auch aus Kapitel 17 der EN 60204-1, welche auch unter der MRL harmonisiert ist.


Danke Dir, ich habe diese Info übersehen bzw. vergessen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist nicht 100% klar, dass den "komplett" Stromlaufplan muss ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Elektriko (14 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das so an, als wenn nur schlechtes
> Tuschegekritzel oder garnicht vorhanden ist, ansonsten sehe
> ich keinen Grund einen Schalplan nicht auszuliefern.
> Oder ist es eine Raketentechnik die da gezeichnet ist?


Keine Ahnung, aber bei komplexen Maschinen gibt es ein wichtiges Know-how, und mit dem E-Plan und Stückliste ist viel einfacher eine Maschine nachzumachen


----------



## konstruktion-stz (14 April 2022)

War bei uns schon mal so. Ein Kunde wollte unbedingt alle Unterlagen (Plan und Stüli) für den "internen" Gebrauch.
Danach hat er die Anlagen selber gebaut und weiterverkauft.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (14 April 2022)

konstruktion-stz schrieb:


> War bei uns schon mal so. Ein Kunde wollte unbedingt alle Unterlagen (Plan und Stüli) für den "internen" Gebrauch.
> Danach hat er die Anlagen selber gebaut und weiterverkauft.


Und ohne diese Pläne wäre er dazu nicht in der Lage gewesen??


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2022)

Also der komplette Stromlaufpan auf Papier und/oder PDF wird geliefert.
Die E-Plan-Datei (CAD) werden nicht geliefert, außer, der Kunde hat das im Auftrag gefordert und es wurde so verkauft.


----------



## konstruktion-stz (14 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und ohne diese Pläne wäre er dazu nicht in der Lage gewesen??


Er hatte es dadurch wesentlich einfacher


----------



## konstruktion-stz (14 April 2022)

Wenn eine Kunde den E-Plan von uns möchte, wird das im Vorfeld im Pflichtenheft festgelegt und mit ausgeliefert.
Viele unserer Standard/Serien Anlagen bekommen nur die BA und CE-Konfirmität. Dieser Kundenkreis verlangt keine E-Pläne,
da in einem möglichen Fehlerfall diese die Reparaturen nicht selber durchführen können bzw. wollen.


----------



## Blockmove (14 April 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke Dir, ich habe diese Info übersehen bzw. vergessen, aber meiner Meinung nach ist nicht 100% klar, dass den "komplett" Stromlaufplan muss ausgeliefert werden


Es ist auch nicht 100% klar.
In den Details lässt die MRL ganz viel Spiel.
Egal ob nun Pläne, Software oder Ähnliches.


----------



## s_kraut (15 April 2022)

Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Referenten vom TÜV da, der hat einen Vortrag über Maschinensicherheit gehalten. Der Typ hat eisern die Meinung vertreten, dass ein detaillierter Schaltplan nicht geliefert werden MUSS - wenn es nicht anderweitig vertraglich festgeschrieben ist. Ihm nach reiche BA, Wartungsanleitung, Blockschaltbilder oder ähnliches zur Beschreibung der Sicherheitsfunktionen. Wer sich eine Kreissäge kauft, bekommt auch keinen Schaltplan dazu.
Wie auch immer, wir liefern den Schaltplan mit weil es einiges an Diskussion mit dem Instandhaltungspersonal spart. 
Schadet auch nicht wenn man vor dem Bau den Plan mit dem Kunden durchschaut, besonders wenn es Schnittstellen gibt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wer sich eine Kreissäge kauft, bekommt auch keinen Schaltplan dazu.


Warum das den nicht, Kreisägen können auch anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Blockmove (15 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Referenten vom TÜV da, der hat einen Vortrag über Maschinensicherheit gehalten. Der Typ hat eisern die Meinung vertreten, dass ein detaillierter Schaltplan nicht geliefert werden MUSS - wenn es nicht anderweitig vertraglich festgeschrieben ist. Ihm nach reiche BA, Wartungsanleitung, Blockschaltbilder oder ähnliches zur Beschreibung der Sicherheitsfunktionen.



Wie bereits geschrieben, kenne ich diese Aussagen auch so.
Ergänzend noch dazu:
Hat man als Kunde noch die Anlage mit Fernwartungszugang beschafft oder hat einen Service-Vertrag, dann gibt's noch weniger einen Grund für die Aushändigung eines vollständigen Schaltplans.
Die selbe Diskussion gilt genauso für Software oder Parameter von Achsen oder sonstigen komplexen Bauelementen.

Solche Dinge gehören vertraglich geregelt.


----------



## stevenn (19 April 2022)

Ich sehe das so am Beispiel des Elektroplans, aber analog dann Hydraulik- und Pneumatikplan:
Es kommt auf die Maschine / Anlage an.
Erlaube ich dem Kunden elektrische Arbeiten an meiner Anlage, dann muss ich auch alle notwendigen Pläne dazu mitliefern. Hat meine Anlage einen Schaltschrank, dann muss der Kunde auch wissen, wo das entsprechende Schütz ist, das er tauschen muss. Laut MRL müssen wir ihm alle Informationen zur Wartung und Indstandhaltung geben.Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, dass man dem Kunden nicht erlaubt spezielle arbeiten an der Anlage zu machen, aber das geht nur bei speziellen Sachen und nicht bei einfachen elektrischen Tätigkeiten die jeder Elektriker/Elektroniker kann.
Wir liefern dementsprechend die Pläne mit und an unseren Anlagen bin ich mir auch sicher dass wir das müssen.

wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Anlage und Zielgruppe an.
Die Kreissäge ist für die allgemeinheit und dementsprechend muss es dann spezielles Fachpersonal (Elektrofachfirma) reparieren. Meiner Oma (die evtl. die Kreissäge benutzt) nutzt der Schaltplan nichts. Und der Elektroniker braucht zum reparieren keinen Schaltplan.


----------

